# DE for tapeworms in cats and dog



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

How do you know when it's done the job?

I'm on the forth week of feeding 2 tsp each/daily to the cats and 2 Tbsp daily to the dog. I'm still seeing the occasional segment, is this normal? Should they be clean by the end of this week as I've been led to believe?


----------



## cajunmeadows (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not know about cats but I have used on my dogs for years Happy Jack tape wormer. It is the best I have come across and pretty cheap.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought tapeworms were the only worms that DE wasn't effective on. Now I'm going to have to go investigate...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

DE has NEVER been SCIENTIFICALLY proven to have ANY effect on internal parasites.
Its ONLY proven effective use is as an INSECTCIDE, and it ONLY works if dry.


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

well, poo! (literally!)

I thought I was making some progress. I started because of seeing one segment from one cat. Her belly has gone from very slightly bloated to perfectly soft since starting feeding the DE. I was seeing so many testimonies to the effectiveness of DE taken internally for worms from people here, I thought I'd give it a try. I googled the dosage.

Vermicide for tapeworm in felines are only available from vets.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

woadleaf said:


> well, poo! (literally!)
> 
> I thought I was making some progress. I started because of seeing one segment from one cat. Her belly has gone from very slightly bloated to perfectly soft since starting feeding the DE. I was seeing so many testimonies to the effectiveness of DE taken internally for worms from people here, I thought I'd give it a try. I googled the dosage.
> 
> Vermicide for tapeworm in felines are only available from vets.


Just because it has never been scientifically proven doesn't mean it doesn't work. Lots of things haven't been proven scientifically or medically and work perfectly fine. I do believe I have read from the experienced DE folks, though, that it isn't effective on tapeworms. Lots of other worms, but not tapes.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm with Bearfoot on this one. We tried it and it was worse than useless. I've never seen much evidense it works and some that said it didn't. Here's a quote from a McGill University on DE (McGill is one of Canada\s better universities) 


> Some claim that diatomaceous earth acts as a dewormer when added on a regular basis in the amount of 2% of the ration. Scientific tests on the subject are limited however and opinions of farmers are contradictory. Moreover, diatomaceous earth has no effect on lungworm and is not very appetizing. It may also be a lung irritant. Given that the level of dust is already quite high in barns, diatomaceous earth does not seem appropriate when the animals are fed indoors. The main motivation for adding diatomaceous earth to rations should not be to control internal parasites. If it is to be used, it is important to use non-calcined diatomaceous earth and without additives for insecticide use. See the Useful Addresses section for the address of a supplier of diatomaceous earth for animal use.


 Here's the site it has some interesting biological wormers and info.
http://eap.mcgill.ca/agrobio/ab370-04e.htm


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

There are now over the counter tapeworm meds (praziquantel) available for both dogs and cats! You can get them at pretty much any of the on-line pet supply places.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Praziquantel and Febendazole (safeguard) both work well.
The dog dosage for Safeguard is 1 ML per 5 lbs , (using the 10% solution),
given three consecutive days


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

GoldenMom said:


> There are now over the counter tapeworm meds (praziquantel) available for both dogs and cats! You can get them at pretty much any of the on-line pet supply places.


Not in my province, I'm afraid - too much fear of improper dosing? I can't buy dewormer for cats anywhere but vet's office. I CAN however buy it online, which is exactly what I'm doing right now!


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Praziquantel and Febendazole (safeguard) both work well.
> The dog dosage for Safeguard is 1 ML per 5 lbs , (using the 10% solution),
> given three consecutive days


Bearfoot, are you using horse safeguard then? We have 5 dogs, a rescue we brought in last year infected everyone with hook worm, and the cost of the dog powdered safeguard is outrageous. I cannot use ivermec with the dogs because they are all australian shepherds. I've noticed that the dog safeguard is 22% while the horse version must be the 10%? Thanks!


----------

